# Night crawler



## MSnowy (Jan 12, 2021)

I spent a little time with my new friend last evening


----------



## Space Face (Jan 12, 2021)

Very menacing.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 12, 2021)

My God, that pic is incredible.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 12, 2021)

Very good shot....


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 12, 2021)

Stalking you!  Going to nominate this for POTM - I know you have another coyote photo already nominated for January.  Still I think this one deserves another!


----------



## nokk (Jan 12, 2021)

fantastic!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 12, 2021)

This is just awesome, you've outdone yourself and I'm not worrying about a pic of mine being on the dark side ever again. This is proof that less light can be more.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 12, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shot....



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 12, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Stalking you!  Going to nominate this for POTM - I know you have another coyote photo already nominated for January.  Still I think this one deserves another!


 
Ok Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 12, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> This is just awesome, you've outdone yourself and I'm not worrying about a pic of mine being on the dark side ever again. This is proof that less light can be more.



Thanks. 


Dean_Gretsch said:


> My God, that pic is incredible.





Space Face said:


> Very menacing.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> My God, that pic is incredible.





Jeff15 said:


> Very good shot....





nokk said:


> fantastic!



thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 12, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> This is just awesome, you've outdone yourself and I'm not worrying about a pic of mine being on the dark side ever again. This is proof that less light can be more.



Thanks. Sometimes you only need just enough light to make your point


----------



## weepete (Jan 12, 2021)

That is an absolute belter! Great shot, love it.


----------



## PJM (Jan 12, 2021)

Stunning shot.  The light, his eyes, his stance... everything about it is perfect.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 12, 2021)

Holy Crap!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 12, 2021)

That is my favorite coyote photograph ever. If you don't mind me asking, was the noise that minimal sooc or did it need quite a bit in post? I always get lots of noise in low light situations and I'm not very good in post software either. Stunning photograph!


----------



## Winona (Jan 12, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 14, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Holy Crap!





weepete said:


> That is an absolute belter! Great shot, love it.





PJM said:


> Stunning shot.  The light, his eyes, his stance... everything about it is perfect.



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 14, 2021)

fishing4sanity said:


> That is my favorite coyote photograph ever. If you don't mind me asking, was the noise that minimal sooc or did it need quite a bit in post? I always get lots of noise in low light situations and I'm not very good in post software either. Stunning photograph!



Thank you. I did some Lightroom noise reduction and soften skin brush on the background. When I get some more time I need to spend more then 5 minutes on this to fix a few things


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 14, 2021)

Winona said:


> Awesome!



thank you


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 14, 2021)

Damm that’s good.


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 14, 2021)

Wow! I am waiting for you to tell us National Geographic called you to put this on their cover.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 14, 2021)

oldhippy said:


> Damm that’s good.



thank you.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 14, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> Wow! I am waiting for you to tell us National Geographic called you to put this on their cover.



thanks. I’m sure the call will be to remind me to renew my subscription


----------



## BrentC (Jan 15, 2021)

Wow, fantastic shot!  Stunning


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Jan 17, 2021)

If this doesn't win photo of the month, instead of someones baby or an upside down goose or some girl with Frankenstein shoes standing in front of a barn window, I will lose all faith in real photography.


----------



## Fishwagon (Jan 19, 2021)

Incredible photo......just wow....


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 20, 2021)

LightSpeed666 said:


> If this doesn't win photo of the month, instead of someones baby or an upside down goose or some girl with Frankenstein shoes standing in front of a barn window, I will lose all faith in real photography.





Fishwagon said:


> Incredible photo......just wow....



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 20, 2021)

BrentC said:


> Wow, fantastic shot!  Stunning



Thanks


----------

